# Hat jemand mal lust mit an die Maas?



## Brassenhunt (1. April 2011)

Hey Leute
es wäre echt cool paar neue Leute kennen zu lernen die auch angeln und mit denen man gemeinsam angeln gehen kann.:m


----------



## Balla (1. April 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand mal lust mit an die Maas?*

Hey ich komm aus geldern und geh manchmal in well an die maas.können ja mal zusammen fahren.meld dich einfach nochmal im forum.


----------



## Brassenhunt (2. April 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand mal lust mit an die Maas?*

könne gerne mal zusammen dort hinfahren.
Bin aus Waldniel


----------



## Balla (3. April 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand mal lust mit an die Maas?*

ich hab jetzt urlaub wann hast de denn mal zeit?????


----------



## jogibaer1996 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand mal lust mit an die Maas?*

Moin,
bitte an die Raubfischschonzeit denken! 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## stefan1985 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand mal lust mit an die Maas?*

Wäre auch dabei habe jetzt auch ein bisschen Zeit zum fischen.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Balla (3. April 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand mal lust mit an die Maas?*

klar denken wir an die schonzeiten.


----------



## Brassenhunt (4. April 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand mal lust mit an die Maas?*

Also oft am Wochenende.
Und Osterferien sind auch immer gut


----------



## theundertaker (4. April 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand mal lust mit an die Maas?*

Am Ostermontag werden Forellen gefangen  Da werden nämlich extra Lachsforellen eingesetzt....ohne dass man mehr bezahlen muss...da wird ordentlich was an Fisch in die Tiefkühltruhe wandern ))))


----------



## Brassenhunt (4. April 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand mal lust mit an die Maas?*

Wo denn ?
Angelpark?


----------



## theundertaker (5. April 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand mal lust mit an die Maas?*

So...jetzt mal Butter bei de Fische Brassenhunt 
Wann gehts ab ans Wasser um Brassen und Rotaugen zu ärgern? 

@köfi: Schick mal ne PN, ob wir den "armen" Kerl mal mitnehmen sollen  Hab ihm ja schon angedroht, dass wir auch nicht die Superprofis sind...aber meinetwegen kann er mal mitkommen....

@Brassenhunt: Wie siehts mit Sonntag aus?


----------



## Brassenhunt (5. April 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand mal lust mit an die Maas?*

Sonntag müsste es eigentlich gehen oder nächste Woche.Je nachdem wie das Wetter so ist und ob alles hinhaut mit der Zeit usw. aber bis jetzt schau es gut aus.
Ich würde aber noch meine 2 Söhne mitnehmen.


----------



## esgof (5. April 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand mal lust mit an die Maas?*



theundertaker schrieb:


> So...jetzt mal Butter bei de Fische Brassenhunt
> Wann gehts ab ans Wasser um Brassen und Rotaugen zu ärgern?
> 
> @köfi: Schick mal ne PN, ob wir den "armen" Kerl mal mitnehmen sollen  Hab ihm ja schon angedroht, dass wir auch nicht die Superprofis sind...aber meinetwegen kann er mal mitkommen....
> ...



moin
Wo geht es denn nun auf forelle
gruß esgof


----------



## theundertaker (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand mal lust mit an die Maas?*

@Brassenhunt...Wie alt bist du denn? Und deine Söhne? *wieder mal neugierig nachfrag*  Schreibs am besten per PN...muss ja nicht jeder wissen  

@esgof: Na nach Holland zum Forellenteich....na sagen wir mal....zum Badewannenangeln DD  Aber nutzt ja alles nix, die Kühltruhen müssen sich füllen xD


----------



## Boiliewerfer (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand mal lust mit an die Maas?*



theundertaker schrieb:


> @Brassenhunt...Wie alt bist du denn? Und deine Söhne? *wieder mal neugierig nachfrag*  Schreibs am besten per PN...muss ja nicht jeder wissen
> 
> @esgof: Na nach Holland zum Forellenteich....na sagen wir mal....zum Badewannenangeln DD  Aber nutzt ja alles nix, die Kühltruhen müssen sich füllen xD


 
http://www.norma-online.de/_a_/_ang...7-23107_?PHPSESSID=01m3lsl2kqad92b7rr68uc7gn5

|kopfkrat


----------



## dc1981 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand mal lust mit an die Maas?*



Boiliewerfer schrieb:


> http://www.norma-online.de/_a_/_ang...7-23107_?PHPSESSID=01m3lsl2kqad92b7rr68uc7gn5
> 
> |kopfkrat


 

lol

stell mir grade vor wie theundertaker mit der rute im laden sitzt  und die forellen fängt.

das wird bestimmt ein mega drill.


----------



## theundertaker (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand mal lust mit an die Maas?*

Jaja...verarscht mich ruhig mal wieder....pfff....*Zunge rausstreck*

Ich wollte die schon gerne mit der Angel fangen


----------



## QWERTZ (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand mal lust mit an die Maas?*

Ja geil, dann kannste Dir die Sauerei mit dem Ausnehmen auch sparen. Was ist wohl der beste Köder für "Forelle Vierkant" von Iglo?? #c

@Daniel: Wär bestimmt ein geiles Bild, Thomas singend mit der Spinnrute an der Kühltheke. :m

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand mal lust mit an die Maas?*

Das Bild mach ich euch fertig...kommt demnächst...ihr Säcke


----------



## QWERTZ (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand mal lust mit an die Maas?*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Das Bild mach ich euch fertig...kommt demnächst...ihr Säcke



Ne das kannste vergessen, authentisch wäre das nur auf Video. 
Muss Deinen Gesang ja hören können...


----------



## Brassenhunt (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand mal lust mit an die Maas?*



theundertaker schrieb:


> @Brassenhunt...Wie alt bist du denn? Und deine Söhne? *wieder mal neugierig nachfrag*  Schreibs am besten per PN...muss ja nicht jeder wissen
> 
> @esgof: Na nach Holland zum Forellenteich....na sagen wir mal....zum Badewannenangeln DD  Aber nutzt ja alles nix, die Kühltruhen müssen sich füllen xD




Hast du meine Nachricht bekommen ?


----------



## theundertaker (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand mal lust mit an die Maas?*

Nein...hab keine PN


----------



## Udo561 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand mal lust mit an die Maas?*

Und ? 
was habt ihr gefangen ?
Oder immer noch am planen |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## dc1981 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand mal lust mit an die Maas?*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Ne das kannste vergessen, authentisch wäre das nur auf Video.
> Muss Deinen Gesang ja hören können...


 

lol was soll man dazu noch sagen :m


----------



## Brassenhunt (6. April 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand mal lust mit an die Maas?*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Nein...hab keine PN




Komisch. Weil ich habe dir schon 2 stück gesendet und keine Antwort bekommen.  ICH MUSS MAL SCHAUEN WAS LOS IST


----------



## theundertaker (11. April 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand mal lust mit an die Maas?*

Es gibt schon freche Leute....#q#q#q|director:


----------



## QWERTZ (12. April 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand mal lust mit an die Maas?*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Es gibt schon freche Leute....#q#q#q|director:





Wen meinst Du damit?? :q


----------



## theundertaker (12. April 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand mal lust mit an die Maas?*

Sach ich dir unter vier Augen...  Ach obwohl...ich schreibs dir mal kurz über Outlook....take a moment pls


----------

